# Mixing Electric Yellow & Blue with Angelfish?



## FishFreak123 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey i currently have a 200L Fish tank with the follow;

2 electric yellow
2 electric blue
7 sword tails.

Im just wondering if its possible to mix angelfish with these fish stated above??
they are all still babies ;p

Thanks all


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope.

Angels = South American Cichlids, soft water.
Electrics = African Cichlids, hard water.
Swordtails = hard water.


----------



## FishFreak123 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey, how do i feed my electrics :s when feeding the flakes that just float at the top, all the smaller swordtails are eating the food!! are ther any food products that sink to the bottom for the electrics.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You should have pellets for the cichlids. Those sink, fast.

To feed flakes, put flakes for the swords on one side of the tank, and then put the food for the cichids on the other. Or, put the flakes right under the filter output.


----------

